# vmxnet3 - jumbo-frames



## phin (Apr 14, 2014)

I am currently running freebsd FreeBSD 9.2.1 as a file server and I am having issues with trying to get jumbo frames working correctly with the included freebsd FreeBSD kernel. I currently have the second net on a layer 2 network for NFS mounts between VM's,  *I* have jumbo frames enabled and I have the MTU set to 9000. *A*ll machines between each other have no issues with pinging each other with 9000 bytes. They all seem to have issues with connecting to the freebsd FreeBSD server. Is there an MTU limit for the included vnxnet3 driver?  I have searched the googles and haven*'*t seen anything.


----------

